
Working at Facebook Inspired Me to Write Lean Out - mavelikara
https://medium.com/@MarissaG/why-working-at-facebook-inspired-me-to-write-lean-out-5849eb48af21
======
jelliclesfarm
I wrote something long and deleted it as I don’t think I have the emotional
bandwidth to pretend that I don’t care about the assured avalanche of
downvotes that would follow. And linger.

Short version: women will never be taken seriously if they keep talking about
their ‘feelings’ instead of carrying on being kickass at work. It’s a job. Not
a hobby. Or a club membership.

